# Hello from Columbus Ohio



## GlassMan (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello all.

My name is Tim Cogley. I have founded a non-profit technical theatre services comapny specifically for educating high-school students and adults about technical theatre. We also, offer to come into your school and help with any asspect of tech that you want.

Just saying hi and look forward to getting to share ideas with you.

Tim


----------



## avkid (Dec 16, 2004)

hello and welcome, that sounds awesome! I would love to get something like that going in my area.


----------



## Peter (Dec 17, 2004)

HI! Welcome to the forums! 

How large is your orgainization? Does it primearaly serve the Columbus, OH area? It sounds like a really really neat idea! Have fun, and be sure to stop by the forums here often!


----------

